# For all the old beekeepers (20+ years)



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

For all of you that may have read my posts in years past, I bid thee fare thee well.

6 generations, and over 30 years in the bees I do believe that the time has come. For try as I might I simply cannot overcome the inter-web, media, and general lack of common sense. I have pollenated the amonds, sold bees or dreams there of, marketed honey to my sole's dismay. I still turn what I perceive to be an honest profit and for the first time in 7 years my winter losses were under 10%. But what I use to understand was a gentlemans business is gone. Bees have been thrust to the American mainstream, in a whirlwind frenzy of popularity. It is a popularity no less than the Honey Boo Boo craze and to make a living in that environment is only that....making a living.
Top secret news release, the cause of CCD is you, for you decided to start keeping bees, when bees have kept themselves for over 1000 years. If you want to save the bees, don't keep them, dont make your living off of them, shake them and put them in a tree.
A tribute to the Johnny Cash tune "I've been Everywhere"...

I was totin' my bees along the dusty Winnemucca road,
When along came a semi with a high an' screen-covered load.
"If you're goin' to the amonds, Mack, with me you can ride."
And so I climbed into the cab and then I settled down inside.
He asked me if I'd seen a load of bees with so little inside,
And I said, "Listen, I've seen every kind of bee and pesticide."
[Chorus:]
I've run everywhere man.
I've run everywhere, man.
Run em in the desert's bare, man.
they've flown the mountain air, man.
Of travel they've had their share, man.
I've run everywhere.

I've run em in:
Reno, Chicago, Fargo, Minnesota,
Buffalo, Toronto, Winslow, Sarasota,
Wichita, Tulsa, Ottawa, Oklahoma,
Tampa, Panama, Mattawa, La Paloma,
Bangor, Baltimore, Salvador, Amarillo,
Tocapillo, Baranquilla, and Perdilla, I'm a killer.

[Chorus]

I've run em in:
Boston, Charleston, Dayton, Louisiana,
Washington, Houston, Kingston, Texarkana,
Monterey, Faraday, Santa Fe, Tallapoosa,
Glen Rock, Black Rock, Little Rock, Oskaloosa,
Tennessee to Tennesse Chicopee, Spirit Lake,
Grand Lake, Devils Lake, Crater Lake, for Pete's sake.

[Chorus]

I've run em in:
Louisville, Nashville, Knoxville, Ombabika,
Schefferville, Jacksonville, Waterville, Costa Rica,
Pittsfield, Springfield, Bakersfield, Shreveport,
Hackensack, Cadillac, Fond du Lac, Davenport,
Idaho, Jellico, Argentina, Diamantina,
Pasadena, Catalina, see what I mean-a.

[Chorus]

I've run in em:
Pittsburgh, Parkersburg, Gravelbourg, Colorado,
Ellensburg, Rexburg, Vicksburg, Eldorado,
Larimore, Admore, Haverstraw, Chatanika,
Chaska, Nebraska, Alaska, Opelika,
Baraboo, Waterloo, Kalamazoo, Kansas City,
Sioux City, Cedar City, Dodge City, what a pity.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got to say I'm a bit confused. You're either complaining about the normal Joe picking up beekeeping (which frankly is the way it was), or is it the major commercialization of it?

I hardly consider hauling bees around via truck and the way they're treated to be gentlemanly. My grandfather and great grandfather both kept bees. It was a common thing back then. I'd kicked around the idea for 2 or 3 years before I considered ordering. All of which I had indeed spent researching online. 

That said I take 90% of what I find online with a grain of salt. Seems like there are so many "experts" out there with websites who frankly lack any common knowledge. But the noteworthy tidbits I do glean, I hold onto.

At any rate, if your gripe is that it's become vogue to keep bees again, it's a sad gripe. Those who aren't serious about it will fall by the wayside in 2 years. Those who do not? Well, from what I'd seen typically fare well. Regardless, it's a fall back to the way things used to be done, much like with the rise of gardening, or keeping chickens. So, if you're ostracizing me for starting up beekeeping just because I want to return to a simpler way of life? I'm sorry. I'll enjoy the bees.. And my chickens.. And my garden.. And some goats would be nice too.. But that's later. 

Ah well. Maybe I'm just tired and reading it wrong. 

Goodnight!


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've run in em:
Pittsburgh, Parkersburg, Gravelbourg, Colorado,
Ellensburg, Rexburg, Vicksburg, Eldorado,
Larimore, Admore, Haverstraw, Chatanika,
Chaska, Nebraska, Alaska, Opelika,
Baraboo, Waterloo, Kalamazoo, Kansas City,
Sioux City, Cedar City, Dodge City, what a pity.''

Well, if I'd run them in all those places I'd be tired too.

What I've noticed lately is that the public seems more sympathetic to beekeepers and bees due to their hearing about the plight of the bees and the supposed threat to the food supply.

Often, it seems that the stories are told or written by people who are less than expert at the subject they are discussing. I figure, why don't they ask me?  As I could tell them a thing or too. Reading DarkWolf, it seems that he is saying the same thing a little differently.

Around here people don't run over your bee hives, or even steal them thus far. But the situation does make me imagine what it must have been like in the old days out west when there were no fences and everyone's livestock just wandered wherever. There are no rules here, or if there are, the big boys are ignoring them. .


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

Dude. It ain't like they're being sold at Walmart. Get over your self.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

> But the situation does make me imagine what it must have been like in the old days out west when there were no fences and everyone's livestock just wandered wherever.


I grew up on a ranch in Southern Colorado, they didn't fence it until the early '50's. We had a saying, "if you want to eat your own beef, visit the neighbors."


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seems like you've had a good run, three generations and all. C ya down the road.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I don't know how much stock I would put into that, and I certainly do not recommend getting riled over it. An old fart such as myself sits down and thinks, half out of boredom and half self amusement and writes up an antidotal fable. although a wisp of truth it may contain, it moreover contains the factual frivolity that is seen within the eyes of the reader. an awakening in the suspected facts seen by its writer, confirmed by those in denial. I began bee keeping in 1968, although I believe the previous owner of my spirit may have done so centuries earlier. I have seen fads, phases, and styles come and go in an endless cycle. Throughout each cycle, facts, improvement , and techniques are gathered, new, or maybe revisions, none the less a value and benefit to those who can use them. Once people bought my honey simply because they needed a sweetener and I was a neighbor . better to buy from a neighbor that a store owned by some out of town big shot in those days. then honey became fashionable, a healthy alternative to sugar, and the beatnicks flocked to my door. when that passed because the corporate giants started selling honey from Brazil for half the cost. Again I relied on friends and neighbors, until the next upswing in getting back to nature came along and I could sell 50 pounds to city slickers a day along the Mohawk trail at a roadside stand. Times they are a changing. gone forever are the days when word of mouth told the story of who had the best honey for sale. the accolades are just a mouse click away weather real or imagined. and like all tings the band wagon ride will come to an end. those who ride for notoriety, or to find themselves will move on leaving those who have the bees in their blood, those who have beekeeping woven into the fabric of their being. until the next Phase in the cycle comes by. I can hardly wait, will it be bees that produce self filtered honey? or nuclear enhanced genetically modified sugar free, in any event, I will be ready!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> It ain't like they're being sold at Walmart.

How about at _Williams-Sonoma_?  :lookout: Is the apocalypse upon us yet? 

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...a&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=30-201163203-2


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

justusflynns said:


> Dude. Get over your self.


Ain't that the truth.Can you say drama queen/king.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey , I resemble that honey bee bee remark..


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Well lucky us that people no longer want to spray the bees with Raid. Take this opportunity and run with it. As little as 5 years ago no one cared about my job and barely asked any questions. Now i cant go anywhere with out getting into a talk about bee's which is what I do and love. And to these folks i might even be an expert. Dont try and correct everybody just let them be naive and enjoy the company. I mean this job can be a bit of a lonely one. I do get a bit insulted by some of the retail honey piracy that is now going on. but besides that this new popularity cant be a bad thing.
I mean look at the honey prices!!!! Just sold a semi load for 2.15. I think commercial beekeepers should be givin a badge and special privileges just like a county sheriff!! 
Shake the bees into a tree if you want but ill be here keeping them alive.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

I only have two questions.

Were you ever in this for the love of bees primarily? 

If so.... Why do you really care what all the "outside" people are saying anyways?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Seems like simplyhoney is expressing his own personal frustrations. I don't see anything wrong w/ that. If beekeeping were easy everybody would be doing it. What to do w/ his bees after 30 years in the business? I can relate to that. No one in my family will take up the hive tool when I die. I wrote a song about that a while ago. "Who will tend to my bees when I'm gone?" Someone could probably dig it out of the Archives if they wished to. Now I'm not too worried about who will tend to the bees as much as what will my family do w/ all the left over equipment? Pile it up and burn it? Call some of my friends to come help themselves?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> No one in my family will take up the hive tool


Isnt that the truth, we must be a funny lot devoting our lives to something most people what nothing to do with, 
I have thought about kicking this habbit soo many times especially after this last spring! but there is more to this business than just IT providing a livelyhood, 
and thats the reason why we are all still doing this!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I guess I simply dont understand what simplyhoney is on about


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Give me another 30 years of playing with honey bees and I will be one Old Fart who has lived long enough to enjoyed my hobby and hopefully explore all the facets of amazement these little critters can provide.


----------

